# Video Setup



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok well I worked for over 2 hours today in the freezing cold and snow to finish this thing up. The $26.00 cable I was waiting for got here and its all hooked up to my sound system now as well. The kids love it.

The little streaky lines are snowflakes 


















The screen in the center is crooked in the pic b.c its just sitting there. I'm waiting to attach the hinge so it can fold down still. 









It's snowing. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. This is actually just a pic of my all stock tail lights ,sold the black painted ones.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

good job almost the same set up as mine  
too bad your in Kentucky you and I could have gone in to the mobile entertainment installation business


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nicely done. Maybe one day, I'll add a TV to my car. There really needs to be more Nissan ladies in this world. There's only a select few female enthusiasts in my area, but they all drive Hondas, except one who has a new Eclipse. I guess all the fun is out west.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

damn girl, you got skills i have nothing but the highest regard for your installation and enthusiasm. great job.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. My title on the other board is The Queen of Custom b.c I have done a lot of custom stuff to my car. Before this it was the projector lights and that the wheels,and that the tails,and so on lol.


----------

